# Netsuite Course



## sandeepkishan (Sep 8, 2021)

Hi All,

I'm recently completed my graduation in computers and I want to start my carrier in development side. Can you help me which course better as my friend suggested me Netsuite course, I don't know what this course exactly and how would be the carrier with this. can anyone help me out with full structure of netsuite.

Thanks in Advance.


----------

